# Widget Visualiseur de caractère



## gaugautier (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour, J'ai vu sur un site internet un widget qui se met dans le dashboard. Ce widget est un visualiseur de caractères qui permet de voir la combinaison de touches pour avoir le caractère.
Voici une image du widget:






Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2011)

Here we go : http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/reference/characterpal.html

 De rien


----------



## gaugautier (16 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

